# Wyvern castings



## fltenwheeler (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi

I just purchased a set of castings for a Wyvern off the internet. When they showed up today I was surprised to find that most of the castings are bronze. I also found a business card for Tom Alexander of Iowa Miniature Engines. Does anyone have any information on these casting?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 20, 2010)

See if this helps.

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/The_Wyvern.html


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 21, 2010)

All the UK ones I've seen are mostly cast in alloy with iron flywheels and a few small fittings in gunmetal.

This is a nicely made one
http://www.stationroadsteam.com/archive/1695.htm

Your just a bit too late as Model Engineer did have the build series up on their web site but have recently removed a lot of the items :'(

Jason


----------



## jim hay (Aug 21, 2010)

flytnwheeler
   If you decide to machine those wyvern castings do an accurate initial layout before taking first cuts as there is scant little material to play with. hope this helps. Jim Hay


----------



## fltenwheeler (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Jim.

I found that Tom Alexander of Iowa Miniature Engines sells Wyvern castings. I am thinking that these are castings that he makes.

Tim


----------

